# 80-92, 2 DOOR CADILLAC



## dwnsouth985

I dont have any to start the thread. feel free to post :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

heres one to start :biggrin:










going to have a facelift soon


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 4 2011, 12:01 PM~19787558
> *heres one to start :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to have a facelift soon
> *


I like that darker Burl wood...I have that Light Oak looking shit...but its in real good condition...thanks for the post


----------



## ricardo labrador

heres a few for ya.


----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## dwnsouth985

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Gotta luv da pillowtops, Got a set sittin gonna hav 'em redone hopefully by summer


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## CoupeDTS

there werent 80-92 2 doors, just up to 85, if youre talking about RWD.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Heres mine. Mostly stock except for matching suede headliner/visors/sail panels and in the wheel and radio trim. Things will be changed up this year tho


----------



## dwnsouth985

TTT for 2 door Lac Guts


----------



## dekay24

:biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2011, 01:36 PM~19795537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



WOW... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 5 2011, 01:44 PM~19795582
> *WOW... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Beautiful. What front seats do you have. Is that panel accessible to your ac an radio or not ?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2011, 01:36 PM~19795537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


badass homie


----------



## dwnsouth985

TTT


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 6 2011, 07:52 PM~19803914
> *Beautiful. What front seats do you have. Is that panel accessible to your ac an radio or not ?
> *


stock seats had pillows, but removed them and had a custom design sewn similar to the stock deville seats.
panel is fixed with the stereo hidden inside, and runs on remote. no a/c or heat, all vents have been shaved.


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 6 2011, 10:54 PM~19805821
> *stock seats had pillows, but removed them and had a custom design sewn similar to the stock deville seats.
> panel is fixed with the stereo hidden inside, and runs on remote. no a/c or heat, all vents have been shaved.
> *


thats really nice removing the head rest an making the seats clean...the panels came out really nice...i like the rod look interior..


----------



## vintage1976

:biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 7 2011, 09:09 AM~19807666
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOTTA LOVE THEM PILLOW TOPS


----------



## dwnsouth985

THESE ARE MINE

















LOL YOU GOTTA LOVE THE DOG IN THE WINDSHIELD


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 7 2011, 03:15 PM~19809390
> *THESE ARE MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL YOU GOTTA LOVE THE DOG IN THE WINDSHIELD
> *


damn!

thats clean


----------



## dwnsouth985

thanks TTT


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 7 2011, 09:09 AM~19807666
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what mine will look like when its done. all red guts. :biggrin:, for now this is what my back seat looks like, need to get seats upholstered. :0


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 7 2011, 07:54 PM~19812892
> *thats what mine will look like when its done. all red guts. :biggrin:, for now this is what my back seat looks like, need to get seats upholstered. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep us updated bro


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 7 2011, 08:15 PM~19813240
> *keep us updated bro
> *


you know it...


----------



## CADILLACSAM

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 7 2011, 08:37 PM~19813551
> *you know it...
> *


I need mine redone   Where can i get pillowtops redone f/a good $$?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2011, 04:36 PM~19795537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


topic closed :yes:


----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 7 2011, 08:54 PM~19812892
> *thats what mine will look like when its done. all red guts. :biggrin:, for now this is what my back seat looks like, need to get seats upholstered. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just dye them, will be cheaper than redoing them...
just my 0.02 cents


----------



## dj kurse 1

some clean ass interiors...need to post up some of mine...
:biggrin:


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillaccadi

not the best pic


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Feb 9 2011, 09:19 AM~19826286
> *just dye them, will be cheaper than redoing them...
> just my 0.02 cents
> *


 i was thinking the same. the only one thats fucked is the fron driver seat excessive wear and tear, but the passenger and rear are getting dye'd for sure. :biggrin: 

good looking out bro. :0, whats up w/ you lac. i was cleaning out my PM box and ran accross your banana yellow lac. you still go it?


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Feb 7 2011, 10:42 PM~19815033
> *I need mine redone    Where can i get pillowtops redone f/a good $$?
> *


get em sent out to cali im sure there some one out here that will do it, its just gonna be a grip of cash on shipping. :0 :biggrin: , remember tho you gotta PAY to PLAY.


----------



## 909vert63

:biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 9 2011, 04:54 PM~19829707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE PILLOWS HOMIE,hella comfortable i speak from experience. :biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Feb 9 2011, 03:15 PM~19828989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best pic
> *


thats clean and nice...looks sharp


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64

MY 82 COUPE DEVILLE "HOUSE OF BLUES 82"


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64

MY 82 COUPE DE VILLE "HOUSE OF BLUES 82"


----------



## KAKALAK

Im looking for 4 of these if anybody has them pm me..... thanks


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 12:46 AM~19833692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 82 COUPE DE VILLE "HOUSE OF BLUES 82"
> *


hella nice. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 4 2011, 04:47 PM~19788809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few for ya.
> *


LOVE THE WHITE GUTS :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 12:46 AM~19833692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 82 COUPE DE VILLE "HOUSE OF BLUES 82"
> *


OOOHHH LAWWDD ...WHAT SEATS YOU GOT IN THERE...THAT SHIT IS HELLA NICE


----------



## SPANISHFLY

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 02:31 AM~19833610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 82 COUPE DEVILLE "HOUSE OF BLUES 82"
> *


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 10 2011, 12:49 PM~19836031
> *OOOHHH LAWWDD ...WHAT SEATS YOU GOT IN THERE...THAT SHIT IS HELLA NICE
> *


they came out of a 1998 eldorado"fronts & rears are from a 98 deville" :biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 02:46 AM~19833692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 82 COUPE DE VILLE "HOUSE OF BLUES 82"
> *


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 05:53 PM~19838787
> *they came out of a 1998 eldorado"fronts & rears are from a 98 deville" :biggrin:
> *


i was looking at some 99 deville seats .....but i might have to bite them fronts real nice with that console


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 9 2011, 07:49 PM~19829676
> *get em sent out to cali im sure there some one out here that will do it, its just gonna be a grip of cash on shipping. :0  :biggrin: , remember tho you gotta PAY to PLAY.
> *


naw send them your covers and they should be able to make them off of it, you just hog wire them back on your seats


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2011, 05:07 PM~19847246
> *naw send them your covers and they should be able to make them off of it, you just hog wire them back on your seats
> *


smart. i didnt even think of that.


----------



## CADILLACSAM

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 11 2011, 06:03 PM~19847578
> *smart. i didnt even think of that.
> *


If ur re-coloring the seats wat r u gonna b using?


----------



## dwnsouth985

Ive dyed my seat belts Dark brown on a cutlass and I used RIT dye and and boiled them...came out perfect ...just need to keep rinsing them to get all residue out..may get on your clothes the first few times but it stops


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 12 2011, 12:52 PM~19851733
> *Ive dyed my seat belts Dark brown on a cutlass and I used RIT dye and and boiled them...came out perfect ...just need to keep rinsing them to get all residue out..may get on your clothes the first few times but it stops
> *


good info


----------



## dwnsouth985

:drama: ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2011, 06:07 PM~19847246
> *naw send them your covers and they should be able to make them off of it, you just hog wire them back on your seats
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## dwnsouth985

:sprint:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## Caddy Ryder

Pillows looks sick in Lacs...


----------



## swagg123

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2011, 01:36 PM~19795537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


VERY CLEAN BRO :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## dwnsouth985

TTT For LACS


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Feb 13 2011, 03:08 PM~19858658
> *Pillows looks sick in Lacs...
> *


here you go my friend


----------



## dwnsouth985

tee tee tee


----------



## dwnsouth985

Wheres all the 2 door LAC GUTS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 15 2011, 01:17 PM~19875195
> *Wheres all the 2 door LAC GUTS
> *


Im bout to do my door panels :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

Just saw this topic....real nice interiors.


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 15 2011, 08:59 PM~19880221
> *Im bout to do my door panels :happysad:
> *


what you going with??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 16 2011, 10:02 AM~19882498
> *what you going with??
> *


a maroon pleather, changing from the coupe deville panels to the fleetwood style. I just got the material in, but I need to finish up something else on my car before I start. Should be soon


----------



## dwnsouth985

ttt


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Utube got som good tutorials on re-coloring leather, theres a place in NC that sells coloring kits.


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Feb 17 2011, 08:18 AM~19891571
> *Utube got som good tutorials on re-coloring leather, theres a place in NC that sells coloring kits.
> *


 :biggrin: . gonna get started on mine soon. these vid's will come in handy.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## azmobn06

My 92 Fleet


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 17 2011, 08:52 PM~19897630
> *My 92 Fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLOR COMBO. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 17 2011, 09:35 PM~19898069
> *NICE COLOR COMBO. :biggrin:
> *


Straight from the factory :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 17 2011, 11:52 PM~19897630
> *My 92 Fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:clean:


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 17 2011, 08:52 PM~19897630
> *My 92 Fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that how White should be presented


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 18 2011, 09:31 AM~19901097-->
> 
> 
> 
> :clean:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dwnsouth985_@Feb 18 2011, 12:07 PM~19902220
> *that how White should be presented
> *



thanks!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Joe's Eighty Four

Any body have any two door fleetwood panels? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Joe's Eighty Four_@Feb 19 2011, 01:06 PM~19909264
> *Any body have any two door fleetwood panels?  :cheesy:
> *


door panels?


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four

2 door fleetwood door panels?


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH




----------



## dwnsouth985

TTT


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

WILL 82-90 CADDY INTERIOR FIT 82-90 CAPRICE 2 DOOR
IS THERE ANY MODS I WOULD HAVE TO DO?????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Joe's Eighty Four_@Feb 19 2011, 07:25 PM~19911164
> *2 door fleetwood door panels?
> *


you can just make some, just about the same as the coupe :dunno: I did


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Joe's Eighty Four_@Feb 19 2011, 12:06 PM~19909264
> *Any body have any two door fleetwood panels?  :cheesy:
> *











GOT THESE WITH NO CHROME TRIM OR SWITCHES 
AND I HAVE THE OTHER ARM REST ALSO TOOK IT OFF TO CLEAN IT
60+SHIPPING


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 20 2011, 07:22 PM~19917912
> *you can just make some, just about the same as the coupe :dunno: I did
> *


POST A PIX ON HOW U DID URS 
THINKING OF KEEPING MY COUPE DOOR PANELS AND PUTTING LEATHER AND SUEDE 2 TONE


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Feb 20 2011, 08:56 AM~19915158
> *WILL 82-90 CADDY INTERIOR FIT 82-90 CAPRICE 2 DOOR
> IS THERE ANY MODS I WOULD HAVE TO DO?????
> *


you can make anything fit in anything...best advice is to start doing it a learn from your mistakes ...or get someone to do it and you pay them for their mistakes


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 20 2011, 09:10 PM~19918213
> *POST A PIX ON HOW U DID URS
> THINKING OF KEEPING MY COUPE DOOR PANELS AND PUTTING LEATHER AND SUEDE 2 TONE
> *


just some random pics, i got to dye the armrests but these are how the will look.


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b126/ara...b2e213ea2_b.jpg[/img]

going to have a facelift soon 
[/quote]

shit thsi is the way to go !!!!!!


----------



## dwnsouth985

ttt


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 21 2011, 03:34 PM~19924158
> *just some random pics, i got top dye the armrests but these are how the will look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice thinkin of doing mine in 2 tone just got to find some more chrome trim now  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 23 2011, 10:33 AM~19939771
> *nice thinkin of doing mine in 2 tone just got to find some more chrome trim now   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Their is a 4 door fleetwood in the junkyard right now.... I was debating on taking off the chrome trim from it.  If you need a set I'll send you them LMK


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Door panls lookin good Lak!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 21 2011, 01:34 PM~19924158
> *just some random pics, i got to dye the armrests but these are how the will look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2011, 12:09 PM~19940665
> *Their is a 4 door fleetwood in the junkyard right now.... I was debating on taking off the chrome trim from it.   If you need a set I'll send you them  LMK
> *


thought the 4 doors wouldnt work for urs


----------



## ricardo labrador

here's one from another topic









ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO GET THE WOOD TRIM DONE SIMILAR TO THIS ONE,THERE IS ALSO ONE IN THE "BEST OF CADILLACS MAGAZINE" THAT HAS THIS SAME STYLE WOODGRAIN. ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 24 2011, 12:04 PM~19950321
> *here's one from another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO GET THE WOOD TRIM DONE SIMILAR TO THIS ONE,THERE IS ALSO ONE IN THE "BEST OF CADILLACS MAGAZINE" THAT HAS THIS SAME STYLE WOODGRAIN. ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT.
> *


I cant really see it in the pic....but it looks pickled..as is they would have sprayed and tinted clear over the wood grain to change the color but still have the grain come thru


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 24 2011, 01:02 PM~19950783
> *I cant really see it in the pic....but it looks pickled..as is they would have sprayed and tinted clear over the wood grain to change the color but still have the grain come thru
> *


yeah im baffled on this was done, i like that look. looks fresh. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 24 2011, 10:52 AM~19948585
> *thought the 4 doors wouldnt work for urs
> *


these will but not the armrests chromes that I bought ...... thats why I bought them
from you cause they go to a 2 door fleet

these are the same....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Feb 24 2011, 01:08 AM~19946568
> *Door panls lookin good Lak!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :happysad:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 24 2011, 11:55 PM~19955325
> *these will but not the armrests chromes that I bout from you...... thats why I bought them
> these are the same....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh ok cool u got me thinkin again


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Feb 25 2011, 10:38 AM~19957617
> *oh ok cool u got me thinkin again
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## dwnsouth985

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2011, 12:31 PM~19972633
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## dwnsouth985

ttt


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four

Dose any one know where I can get the 4 white clips that hold up the interior molding that goes around the rear window? 

Thanks!


----------



## dwnsouth985

take a pic of it I think i can help not sure what it looks like


----------



## Joe's Eighty Four

I have a picture of it on my phone but, I don't know how to put it on L.I.L.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Joe's Eighty Four_@Mar 4 2011, 02:36 PM~20014697
> *I have a picture of it on my phone but, I don't know how to put it on L.I.L.
> *


I just ordered some clips but Im not sure if they will work for a 90-92, just the coupes. email the pic to [email protected]


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 24 2011, 09:55 PM~19955325
> *these will but not the armrests chromes that I bought ...... thats why I bought them
> from you cause they go to a 2 door fleet
> 
> these are the same....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I need on of those chrome trims for my fleet! One of mines are broken. Anyone has some for sale pm me!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 5 2011, 12:24 PM~20021163
> *I need on of those chrome trims for my fleet! One of mines are broken. Anyone has some for sale pm me!
> *


Im going to the yard monday hopefully, theirs one there. I need one to, but I'll grab them off all the doors if they arent messed up


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 5 2011, 10:39 AM~20021516
> *Im going to the yard monday hopefully, theirs one there. I need one to, but I'll grab them off all the doors if they arent messed up
> *


Good lookin out Kak!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 7 2011, 04:15 PM~19809390
> *THESE ARE MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL YOU GOTTA LOVE THE DOG IN THE WINDSHIELD
> *


COUPE DEVILLE RIGHT?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Mar 5 2011, 02:34 PM~20021822-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin out Kak!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Mar 5 2011, 11:49 PM~20024653
> *COUPE DEVILLE RIGHT?
> *


you got something against coupes :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 5 2011, 08:49 PM~20024653
> *COUPE DEVILLE RIGHT?
> *



Ye coupe deville


----------



## KAKALAK

I found a back seat in the fleetwood at the salvage yard I want to get but the front seats are garbage


----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 07:41 AM~20041093
> *I found a back seat in the fleetwood at the salvage yard I want to get but the front seats are garbage
> *


usually how it is ive gone through that a couple of times


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Mar 10 2011, 01:16 AM~20055704
> *usually how it is ive gone through that a couple of times
> *


:yessad:


----------



## RichRollinCaddy

Does anyone know the best way to wire 91 front seats in an 83? I got the 91 door panel controls for both seats


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RichRollinCaddy_@Mar 14 2011, 11:03 PM~20092211
> *Does anyone know the best way to wire 91 front seats in an 83? I got the 91 door panel controls for both seats
> *


as long as you got the wires should just have to supply a power wire


----------



## dekay24

ttt


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

hey KAKALAK let me know if come across any of those door trims please or if someone can get them i need them for both doors ... on a 2 door fleetwood


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Apr 12 2011, 02:05 PM~20319659
> *hey KAKALAK let me know if come across any of those door trims please or if someone can get them i need them for both doors ... on a 2 door fleetwood
> *


I got the armrest trims for the back seat. I was able to grab the only 2 door panel chromes that didnt break and am sending to another dude on here. I'll keep my eye out  Check back with me time to time


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 07:56 PM~20324628
> *I got the armrest trims for the back seat. I was able to grab the only 2 door panel chromes that didnt break and am sending to another dude on here. I'll keep my eye out  Check back with me time to time
> *



:thumbsup: appreciate it


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 23 2011, 03:28 PM~20403802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like how the woodgrain is all blue,is that painted?how do you get that blue woodgrain effect?..looks good man.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 24 2011, 12:21 AM~20406049
> *i like how the woodgrain is all blue,is that painted?how do you get that blue woodgrain effect?..looks good man.
> *


7 layers of HOK blue candy


----------



## hearse

That blue wood looks fucking sweet.


----------



## dwnsouth985

> [/quote
> 
> ye thats real nice


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 23 2011, 10:58 PM~20406227
> *7 layers of HOK blue candy
> *


oh ok gotcha. caddy lookin clean...ill get there one day.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> [/quote
> 
> ye thats real nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks really good bro...
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know how to take off the oprah lights and see if they work ??
> 
> Greatly appreciate it
Click to expand...


----------



## soul sam'ri

Color change: Fusion paint.....Riviera buckets....Re-insulation.....Headliner[Mirco-fiber} and dash Change:Also painted ....With didgtal upgrade.......


----------



## soul sam'ri

gotta resize pic's


----------



## MISTER STRANGER




----------



## KAKALAK

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


looks good!


----------



## dwnsouth985

KAKALAK said:


> looks good!


 x10


----------



## meangene

looking good


----------



## 84Joe

DID THESE WITH DUPLI COLOR HAMMERED FINISH


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

CoupeDTS said:


>


how did you get to look like that thou
thats a koo look


----------



## KAKALAK

scuff the og vinyl wood grain and then candy it to your liking , finish with clear coat, Wet sand/buff if you need to


----------



## dwnsouth985

THATS JUST REGULAR AUTOMOTIVE CLEAR? NO BULL DOG OR ANYTHING SPECIAL ?


----------



## DKM ATX

How many yards of material should I buy to replace my Fleetwood vinyl top?


----------



## dwnsouth985

DKM ATX said:


> How many yards of material should I buy to replace my Fleetwood vinyl top?


IS IT THE FULL TOP OR JUST A QUARTER TOP AND IS THERE A PATTERN ON THE VINYL OR NO?


----------



## TEMPER909IE

What type of paint do you guys use to paint interior plastic pieces? I know its a spray can paint...any certain brands or anything?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> scuff the og vinyl wood grain and then candy it to your liking , finish with clear coat, Wet sand/buff if you need to


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

dwnsouth985 said:


> THATS JUST REGULAR AUTOMOTIVE CLEAR? NO BULL DOG OR ANYTHING SPECIAL ?


Id bull dog it just to be safe, and yes on the automotive clear


----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## CoupeDTS

beautiful


----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE

looking for some pillow top seats for my 81 cadillac coupe???


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTT


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## KAKALAK

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


> looking for some pillow top seats for my 81 cadillac coupe???


I got the back seat covers in good condition. tan color 50 bucks you pay shipping


----------



## KAKALAK

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


> looking for some pillow top seats for my 81 cadillac coupe???


I got the back seat covers in good condition. tan color 50 bucks you pay shipping


----------



## soul sam'ri

still trying to resize.........what size best Maybe because it's a 80 thread and I'm 79


----------



## CovetedStyle

I got somthan on the way.. u will either luv it or hate it (i really dont give a fuck either way).. but i had to break away from the same ol' same ol'.. heres a taste of the embroidery


----------



## 208lowrider

dwnsouth985 said:


> THESE ARE MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL YOU GOTTA LOVE THE DOG IN THE WINDSHIELD


That is the chit Haha...


----------



## dwnsouth985

TTT BRING IT BACK


----------



## MR.LAC

Joe's Eighty Four said:


> Dose any one know where I can get the 4 white clips that hold up the interior molding that goes around the rear window?
> 
> Thanks!


I have them in stock.

Chapo
562-276-6005


----------



## MR.LAC

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> I need on of those chrome trims for my fleet! One of mines are broken. Anyone has some for sale pm me!


I have them in stock.

Chapo
562-276-6005


----------



## KAKALAK

:werd:


----------



## QCC

looking for a set of pillow top seats around charlotte nc


----------



## droppen98

how do you recover the arm rest on the door panels and still have them look stock?


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


Who did those seats?


----------



## d'Elegance

my 2dr 1984 Fleetwood Brougham d' Elegance.....


----------



## MR.LAC

d'Elegance said:


> View attachment 482993
> my 2dr 1984 Fleetwood Brougham d' Elegance.....


Joe did a good job on your seat Art. :thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1

droppen98 said:


> how do you recover the arm rest on the door panels and still have them look stock?


they never looked stock to me when they are upholstered, you can see the seam on them..very obvious


----------



## mademan9

has anyone ever put newer cadillac seats in a old school?how hard would this be


----------



## d'Elegance

MR.LAC said:


> Joe did a good job on your seat Art. :thumbsup:


yes he did...just like factory wit leather tops....did u catch the Rare Hidden Coat hanger ?...Lol its noy hidden in pic tho


----------



## MR.LAC

that's the first thing I notice! nice touch!:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


Damn, gangster lean on them seats haha


----------



## TEMPER909IE

http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


----------



## CadillacsFinest

TTT


----------



## dwnsouth985

i got 2005 DTS Seats in my coupe
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p...llac-modifications-thread-6.html#post15265329


----------



## dwnsouth985

droppen98 said:


> how do you recover the arm rest on the door panels and still have them look stock?


if you need to repair then id fill in cracks with a foam, sand smooth and recover using a blunt blade to smooth out into the cracks, if they are in good condition and just want to change the color use SEM paint dye works great


----------



## jdc68chevy

Ive 93 / 96 big body seats in my old 79 fleetwood , frounts bolt rite in ,backs too wide had to trim them . Im going with some 94/96 devilles in my 79 coupe soon.


----------



## MR.GM84

POST PICS


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

Has anyone had their fleetwood door panels redone and had "Fleetwood" or "d'elegance" sewn in in cursive identical to factory? Is it possible?


----------



## pitbull166

Anyone know if the 94-98 eldorado seats bolt in to a 83 Caddi Coupe?


----------



## dj short dog

83Cizzoupe said:


> Has anyone had their fleetwood door panels redone and had "Fleetwood" or "d'elegance" sewn in in cursive identical to factory? Is it possible?


Yes it's possible. I just took the original piece to them and they were able to match it. You might have to go to somone you know because some of these commercial shops won't do it due to copyright laws.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

dj short dog said:


> Yes it's possible. I just took the original piece to them and they were able to match it. You might have to go to somone you know because some of these commercial shops won't do it do to copyright laws.


Do you have any pics and the name of the place that did them? I'll have to have them sent out probably, not much going on here in Cleveland OH


----------



## regallowlow187

83Cizzoupe said:


> Has anyone had their fleetwood door panels redone and had "Penis" or "Cock'n balls" sewn in in cursive identical to factory? Is it possible?


----------



## dj kurse 1




----------



## lowlife_passion82

dirttydeeds said:


>


what kind of paint did u use on the woodgrain i did my interior all blue n my dash is also blue is da same color of the car but they told me they couldnt paint the woodgrain cuz its plastic how did u paint urs please info


----------



## KAKALAK

How do you make the 90-92 seats fold forward if used in a 2 Dr coupe? I'm looking and all I see is a L shaped bracket and no hinge


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU NEED THE BRACKET OUT OF THE 2 DOOR FOR IT DO WORK


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> YOU NEED THE BRACKET OUT OF THE 2 DOOR FOR IT DO WORK


I took a bolt out of the 4 door seats and it tilts forward but not much. I have the 2 door seats but I was hoping to not have to take these 90's apart


----------



## KAKALAK

I might leave like that cause its only my kids getting in the back :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YES IT MOVES JUST A TAD BUT NOT MUCH AT ALL, JUST DO 1 SIDE LOL SINCE YOU DONT HAVE TO DO BOTH PLUS YOU AINT GOT TO GET OUT AND MOVE YOUR SEAT LOL THATS WHAT I WAS GOIN TO DO


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> YES IT MOVES JUST A TAD BUT NOT MUCH AT ALL, JUST DO 1 SIDE LOL SINCE YOU DONT HAVE TO DO BOTH PLUS YOU AINT GOT TO GET OUT AND MOVE YOUR SEAT LOL THATS WHAT I WAS GOIN TO DO


yeah I think I might do that. Before I toss the 2 drs ill remove the hinge part


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA DO THAT BRO:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> YEA DO THAT BRO:h5:


now I need the controls for the seats hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I MITE GOT SOME ILL HIT YOU UP IF I DO


----------



## KAKALAK

64 CRAWLING said:


> I MITE GOT SOME ILL HIT YOU UP IF I DO


cool bro!


----------



## MR.GM84




----------



## pitbull166

ttt


----------



## ILLVILLE

Looking for fiberglass headliner panel for my coupe with moonroof (40 or 42" i believe). PM me if you can help me out, thanks


----------



## chevynlac

Has anyone painted pillow top seats if so what brand was used?.


----------



## plague

chevynlac said:


> Has anyone painted pillow top seats if so what brand was used?.


GET SOME MADE, MY FLEETWOOD COUPE HAD YELLOW SEATS ONLY ONE I EVER SEEN BUT WAS ALL YELLOW


----------



## fool2

Someone posted a link a long time ago probably in this thread of a place that does the pillows perfect for $1000 a set in any color. That's a damn good price. I paid $500 for some used but good condition stock blue ones.


----------



## drty63

Rookie question..... When installing a headliner on a 84 coupe deville does the front window come out of does the board get cut into two? Any pics or videos on how to remove and install?


----------

